# 3 Point won’t go down…



## BucksTractors92 (3 mo ago)

Hey y’all! I got a Massey Ferguson 1100 and I can’t get the 3pt hitch to go down. 
when I start the tractor they go all the way up by themselves but won’t go back down when I use the controller. But they seem to slowly go down if the tractor has been off for a while. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

They drop when the hydraulic pressure bleeds off. The aren’t dropping on your que either because your levers are in the wrong place (is there a stop that is holding your lever above a set height?) or because your control valve isn’t functioning. I’d check the external levers and linkages first. Do you have any manuals on your tractor?


----------



## BucksTractors92 (3 mo ago)

There is a draft setting and a position setting on the lever and neither make the hitch go down. The is a draft knob but I can not get it to spin. The 3point worked when I Bought it and I never mest with the draft control knob. 
I do have a manual But haven’t found anything useful as of yet.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Check out the "oscillator valve" in your manual. I've been reading about it, and may be your problem. It seems that the hydraulic control valve on your 1100 can become pressure locked due to fluid pressure buildup around the valve making it too tight for the return spring to push the valve back. So, they added the oscillator to rock the control valve back and forth to release the pressure around the control valve. It has an arm directly connected to the control valve. Two things I have learned about the oscillator valve: 1) It is common for the oscillator arm to become bent and not move enough to rock the control valve, and 2) the oscillator valve can become stuck and need a gentle rap to get it going again. Check it out.


----------



## BucksTractors92 (3 mo ago)

Awesome! Thanks a lot! I will definitely check it out and let y’all know.


----------



## BucksTractors92 (3 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Check out the "oscillator valve" in your manual. I've been reading about it, and may be your problem. It seems that the hydraulic control valve on your 1100 can become pressure locked due to fluid pressure buildup around the valve making it too tight for the return spring to push the valve back. So, they added the oscillator to rock the control valve back and forth to release the pressure around the control valve. It has an arm directly connected to the control valve. Two things I have learned about the oscillator valve: 1) It is common for the oscillator arm to become bent and not move enough to rock the control valve, and 2) the oscillator valve can become stuck and need a gentle rap to get it going again. Check it out.


Hey man I can’t find the oscillator valve in my Manual anywhere do you by chance know where it’s located?


----------

